# Saying good by to 2014 in style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

After a long year, and many great fishing trips, it's finally time to say good-by to 2014. This Friday will be the Florida Fisherman ll's last overnight trip of the year. It has been a very good year with many outstanding adventures deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico? Ever so many travel thousands of miles to enjoy what this tropical wonderland we call Florida has to offer, and for good rason. Our boating season last twelve months out of the year:

And then there is fishing. Outstanding does not even come close to what the Sunshine state has to offer:



Let's go! As we cross under John's Pass Bridge we can't help but notice the sun-worshipers. Shorts, why not? This is our Florida in December.

So long Madeira Beach, we are on a mission; a mission to catch fish:

Will we be, 'Saying good-by to 2014 in style?' In Florida that means fish, and plenty of them. Sit back, relax, and join us as we find out together. Preparation is ever so important. Mr. John Martin is going to be ready when the time comes. He is serious, we all are:

Captain Garett informs us that we will reach the Florida Snapper Banks around midnight; be ready, be well rested; you are in for a challenge, the challenge of fishing 'Florida style.' OK! Captain. But before hitting our cozy bunks let's pay Chef Tammy a visit. Oh No! Jersey Girl has prepared her very own version of Chicken Alfredo. Talk about 'Saying good-by to 2014 in stile. The best of food, dedicated sportsmen, and, ahead of us, twenty straight hours of fishing time. We are truly in Sportsman's Paradise.
Now that was one quick night. Hope the snapper are hungry. We are! Every try hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwiches at midnight one hundred mile deep into the Gulf of Mexico? If not, you owe it to yourself:

Mr. Larry Miller leads us into battle:



Tammy is at it again. Smell that bacon?

Now that we don't need:

Much better! Look at the size of that vermilion snapper:

Nice mango, John:

Not bad, not bad at all. One huge box stuffed and the sun is still asleep:

What a gag. They have been tearing our snapper rigs to pieces:

Sun-up means breakfast. How about egg and country sausage gravy over hot biscuits to go with that bacon? 2015 is going to have one heck of a time beating 2014:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

John, looks like you are putting all that bait you prepared to good use. See you next year, partner:

Time to layer fish & ice. Every single fish is counted. Exact log records are kept:


We share the snapper banks with a commercial bandit boat. Properly managed, without shares/separation, there is plenty of room & fish for both recreational and commercial:

Now that's one heck of a porgy, good eating too:

Nice mango:

Mr. Don Hartter, Fogelsville, Pa., and Alachua County's own Mr. John Martin:

We are having a very strong mangrove snapper catch. And evening should be even better. 


There is always something special about sun-down one hundred miles off Madeira Beach. The heavens are on fire. Stunning!

Tammy insist on serving a dinner we will never forget. Imagine this, cooked & seasoned to perfection pot roast, surrounded with steamed vegetables over rice, and the best red potatoes imaginable. Nothing but first class is good enough for this chef; this real woman:


Now that's a nice yellowtail snapper.

We are honored to have with us Mr. Bill Kraemer, Atlanta, Georgia, and his son Alex. Alex is a senior, majoring in Industrial Engineering, at Georgia Tech.



Hold on! Now that's no mangrove snapper. This thing is fast, I mean really fast. on and on goes the great battle. Will Mr. Jacques Remy, Haiti, or the speed demon win. Finally, color, the color of a beautiful black fin tuna. Well done sir, well done indeed:

Mr. Marco Moschini, Sarasota, Florida, see you later, partner:


Veteran first mate on the Florida, Mr. Will McClure, received an early Christmas present, a new, very fast retrieve, Penn reel. Now that's putting it to the task.

Nine P.M. Saturday evening, we are still a very long ways from home. First a good hot shower then lets hit the bunks. We are tired, I mean really tired.
Will we be, 'Saying good-by to 2014 in style?' The proof is in the fish boxes.
Are we anxiously awaiting 2015? You had better believe it.
Captain Garett, Kyle, Tammy, Captain 'Coach' John:


Talk about proud:



The jack pot was very highly contested. The winning weights were 7.6 & 7 pounds.

As we say good-by to the old year, we can only dream of what the new year will bring. May it be the best of many great years to come.


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Maybe next year will be as good to us as this year. Tight lines!!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Entertaining post! Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We did end the year with a very good trip. If we could have kept gags & red grouper it would have been a great trip. Hopefully NOAA will not attack more than they already have.
Best to one & all! Bob & daughter Dee


----------

